

Show HN: Weekend project - a Magic: the Gathering historical pricing tool - alasdair_
http://www.mtgprice.com

======
alasdair_
This site came out of a some code I wrote to automate the pricing (and
selling) of some cards on eBay. It turns out that the demand for historical
information is greater than the demand for my cards :)

It's purely a side project for now but it's running along nicely at 1 million
searches a month and is making enough on the side to pay for hosting and the
occasional contract developer to help out.

